# Sufficient t5 light?



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

In the future (2-3 months), I want to upgrade my 14 gallon tank into a mid-tech tank with high lighting, DIY CO2, and a full regimen of ferts. Is 40w of t5 lighting sufficient to grow just about anything I want? My tank is 20" long, and the best 20" fixtures I can find are 40w.

Thanks!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

These bulbs will let you not only grow anything you want, but also have the most amazing vivid colors in your tank and use much less power than any other bulb with much better results:

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...00K_Midday_Sun_T5_HO_Fluorescent_by_Giesemann

Nothing comes close to these bulbs but with your tank the problem is that the bulb itself is 22" long. If you have to have a fixture that is 20 inches long you are stuck with using Compact Fluorescent bulbs.

--Nikolay


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suspect that a 40 watt T5 fixture, if each bulb has an individual reflector, will provide plenty of light for a 14 gallon tank, assuming that the tank is not extra deep, and assuming that the light is sitting on the top of the tank and not suspended 6 inches above it. Please try it and let us know how it works out.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, Hoppy. But will it grow high-tech plants? I'd like to just try it out, but if it doesn't grow the variety I want, it's a waste of money.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Depends on the fixture. Based on my experience with T5HO fixtures, if you've got a good quality T5HO fixture with individual reflectors a ~20 watt fixture should allow you to grow whatever plant you want in a 14 gal tank.


----------

